# Where to get building materials in North Carolina?



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

Looking for a shop close to Wilmington NC that carries fiberglass products.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

Check Marine Warehouse(MWC) and Lighthouse Marine and trailer supply. MWC is on Market close to where Military Cutoff splits off of Market, Lighthouse is on Green Meadows drive off of Market a little south of MWC. Both places have a large variety of boat/trailer repair supplies.


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

seanW918 said:


> Check Marine Warehouse(MWC) and Lighthouse Marine and trailer supply. MWC is on Market close to where Military Cutoff splits off of Market, Lighthouse is on Green Meadows drive off of Market a little south of MWC. Both places have a large variety of boat/trailer repair supplies.


Thanks, I wanted to find a place local that I can go in ask all my rookie questions. Sometime you don't get the same customer service on the phone you could face to face


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Most of the guys that know anything are over on the coast, so you won't swinging by on a whim. I just ordered in from Bateau.com when I was at Bragg, but lots of guys here like Raka. Epoxy is fairly tolerant of fools, so you can read tutorials online and can then figure it out as you go. Just verify your mix ratios with a kitchen scale. The pumps will mess you up from time to time on big batches. I had to run to Wilmington to Anchor Hardwoods to get my ply, but I don't know what you are using as a core.

Nate


----------

